# P011 DTC on 02 Altima 2.5



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

My 02 Alitima's *service engine soon* light is on. I scanned for codes and came up with P011- CAMSHAFT POSITION SENSOR- TIMING OVER-ADVANCED. I replaced the camshaft position sensor and reset the light. It stayed out for 24 miles and came back on again with same code. This time I replaced the crankshaft position sensor and reset the light. This time it stayed out for 16 miles. The same code came up again except this time it reads CAMSHAFT POSITION ACTUATOR A BANK 1 TIMING OVER-ADVANCED. Does anyone have an idea where to go from here? Is the camshaft position actuator the piece that looks like a sensor on the camshaft cover on the front of the engine facing rear with the green colored plug on it? If so is this the problem and is it a Dealer only part and how much? Has anyone had this same issue?


----------

